# Cruze diesel snow tire/wheel combo



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That reminds me, I still need to "try on" the spare rim I ordered from Tire Rack. By the way, I am using Michelin X-Ice tires and they are worth every penny.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't take me to the bank on this, but I _believe_ TireRack is pretty good about matching appropriate wheels to cars. Then again, I could be wrong. I don't know if they actually verify a fit or if they just match the appropriate numbers without actually checking clearances, etc.

I'm a little bummed TireRack hasn't carried any steelies that will fit the CTD so far.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tirerack is really pretty good about this. They always put a lot of research into their wheels and their reputation and customer service are rock solid.

If you are really worried, you can order from a local shop. I haven't met a local shop that won't pricematch Tirerack. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm not really too concerned, as they do have a great reputation. Just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with this combo?


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Furthermore, do you think it's worth the extra $200 to put TPMS sensors in these winter tires?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Furthermore, do you think it's worth the extra $200 to put TPMS sensors in these winter tires?


Yes and no. If you plan to change the wheels yourself and don't mind getting the warning all winter long, then save your money. However, if you can't stand the warning all winter long, or, more importantly, if you ever want a shop to change your wheels for you, then you'll need them. 

I believe it is illegal for shops to put on wheels without TPMS sensors in them for cars equipped with TPMS. Even if it's not illegal, I've heard of many cases of people taking winter wheels without TPMS sensors to a shop to swap them out for them, and they will refuse to put them on.


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 16, 2013)

diesel said:


> That reminds me, I still need to "try on" the spare rim I ordered from Tire Rack. By the way, I am using Michelin X-Ice tires and they are worth every penny.


My diesel arrived at the dealer yesterday, I'm thinking about getting some Michelin X-ice for it before I pick it up. My commute this morning was 2.5 hours in some bad weather and I actually used 4x4 a few times in my wrangler. I want to make sure I give my cruze the best handling possible. It's a shame the diesel has a different bolt pattern, craigslist is full of steelies with snow tires for cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

PanJet said:


> Yes and no. If you plan to change the wheels yourself and don't mind getting the warning all winter long, then save your money. However, if you can't stand the warning all winter long, or, more importantly, if you ever want a shop to change your wheels for you, then you'll need them.
> 
> I believe it is illegal for shops to put on wheels without TPMS sensors in them for cars equipped with TPMS. Even if it's not illegal, I've heard of many cases of people taking winter wheels without TPMS sensors to a shop to swap them out for them, and they will refuse to put them on.


Save the $200. Unless your inspection is up, you should be good. You have TPMS on your summer / all-season tires that is good enough. The shop I went to didn't give a flip. How is that even their liability? (Jeez did people forget manual gauges exist?!?!)


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Save the $200. Unless your inspection is up, you should be good. You have TPMS on your summer / all-season tires that is good enough. The shop I went to didn't give a flip. How is that even their liability? (Jeez did people forget manual gauges exist?!?!)


You can thank our authoritarian government. It appears this is no enforcement mechanism against service providers, but most will likely play it safe anyway.

Tire Review - TPMS, NHTSA and You


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Riverdog said:


> My diesel arrived at the dealer yesterday, I'm thinking about getting some Michelin X-ice for it before I pick it up. My commute this morning was 2.5 hours in some bad weather and I actually used 4x4 a few times in my wrangler. I want to make sure I give my cruze the best handling possible. It's a shame the diesel has a different bolt pattern, craigslist is full of steelies with snow tires for cruze.



Welcome to the forum and congrats!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

We usually buy Nokians and the Hakka R2's are great: and sold,out locally through February.

i was able to get General Altimax Arctic in the stock size. They are about $25 less each than the R2's. Cost me $650 installed at the local dealer.


----------

